# For the Tom Boonen fans --



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

-- you gotta see this -- Tom as the Gladiator?!!??!

http://www.dailypeloton.com/displayarticle.asp?pk=10305


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

lspangle said:


> -- you gotta see this -- Tom as the Gladiator?!!??!
> 
> http://www.dailypeloton.com/displayarticle.asp?pk=10305


Scary yet somehow appealing. His legs look great in that skirty thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I love it.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'd hit it.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Great for showing off the quads. Kudos to the ad agency who designed it.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

*Yes Tom is very very nice butttttttttttttt*

.....


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

kaotikgrl said:


> I’ve been thinking about getting rid of my bikes and becoming a soccer groupie. I guess I do need a bike to get around on though. I’m definitely going to a few Galaxy games.
> 
> And I really don’t care that he’s married.



No No No:cryin: 
If you are going to become a soccer groupie it's HENRY! Look at those legs **sigh** i married a soccer player best butts and legs


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

the ladies section never ceases to surprise me.

what i don't get is why do women oogle over Maldini?? did they look at his face??


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I doubt as many women oogle Maldini is because he only plays defense and rarely scores. By comparison, tons of men oogle Brandi Chastain. I guess men are more accustomed to women playing defense.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Pablo said:


> I doubt as many women oogle Maldini is because he only plays defense and rarely scores. By comparison, tons of men oogle Brandi Chastain. I guess men are more accustomed to women playing defense.


from the sexual innuendo stand point you are correct, but there are a lot of cougars out there that like maldini for one reason or another


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up, guys. Yeah, Maldini's pretty good looking.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

He's got an Eric Roberts look to him.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

snapdragen said:


> He's got an Eric Roberts look to him.


in his defense people look like Paolo Maldini, not the other way around. love ac or hate ac you must respect maldini.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Oh yes, and there are so many to choose from since it's like the biggest sport in the world. Here is another of my faves though he has retired now and is a coach.
Hagi- a Romanian, he played in Turkey for Galatasaray


----------

